

Tired of missing calls? With Polo, you're always available. - toberlander

getpoloapp.com<p>Sign up and we'll let you know when the app is released. Top 10 referrers get the app for free.<p>If you have questions, I'm happy to answer them:<p>travis@getpoloapp.com
======
mttravis
What's this app about?

------
dauphin
Thanks for this. Is a tweet considered a "referrer"?

